# Glass Tank VS Plastic Bucket



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

so i guess there is guy on youtube im sure everyone here might of seen his vids about breeding and he stated that DONT BREED IN GLASS TANKS THATS BS IT WILL NOT WORK. well i been breeding in glass tanks since i started breeding bettas and it works out fine for me. wat do you guys think about this guy is he rubbish or is he right. i like to breed in glass tank so i can see the death rate and the pollution rate of the tank i need to know if my frys are getting food or im over feeding or if theres and disease killing them but thats just me wat about you guys wat are your though on breeding glass tank vs plastic bucket?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

You may be talking about Thaity bettas,right?
I prefer glass tanks.They use plastic buckets to prevent distraction.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I prefer glass tank for the same reasons you have, Setuna. I would have a really hard time keeping a plastic bucket warm in the winter time too.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to do glass, not that I use plastic buckets I will never go back, my spawns are atleast twice the size of the fish bred in glass tanks. The Thailand breeders use plastic for a reason, it prevents the fish from getting spooked.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use both-glass tanks and 5gal buckets with equal success-But, I also use just about anything that holds water too...all successful.....Haven't really seen that much difference in regards to number of fry and/or growth/development-But I also use more natural methods to keep, spawn and rear fry. I use methods that go against or different than what most hobbyist use or what is written in books, internet...etc....we great success-

Lots and lots of different ways/methods to keep, spawn and rear fry of this species successfully-Its finding what works for you, your breeders and what you have on hand and this can change from spawn to spawn-even with the same pair....They do love to keep us on our toes and thinking outside the box....Or at least in my experience.....


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies I guess both ways works just watever works for you


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I use whatever work for me. Right now I run out of space so platic tub shorter work for me. So if I want to breed now I have to use plastic tub (I have no room left for tank).


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Plastic (tubs/buckets) is not a good heat conductor thus heat should be fairly stable compared to glass tanks. But you can't really see fry growth - which is more important to you, stable temp or watching fry develop. IME results are fairly the same either way.

I mainly use plastic tubs - those dark colored round shallow tubs (I use black or blue). The reason being these tubs can easily be moved and stacked without shelves. Further these dark tubs tends to house more micro critters compared to clear glass. The problem with these tubs is that you often can't see any fry until you take everything apart, specially if you use lots of live plants like I do.

I mainly use glass tanks for "harder to spawn" pairs. I want to see them spawn, see their eggs - easier to collect (to artificially hatch). Or I use them for bigger fry - so I can see fin development to select future breeders as soon as possible (I often stunt female's growth by keeping them in small containers).


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL no offense but thaity is just load of ____ and try to scam kids into buying his that he calls "best show best fighter strain etc" ;p and claims to be the best breeder in the world...says the person who never showed his juvenile stocks...

-enough of that...I do both but i prefer bucket/bowl/plastic tub because the temperature willl not fluctuate as much and i guess i dont need to raise the water level in a plastic tub because after 2 weeks i slowly transfer them into a full 30 gal tank =]! and all survive...none dead.


----------

